

How to Write a Git Commit Message (2014) - hazbo
http://chris.beams.io/posts/git-commit/

======
opk
> 3\. Capitalize the subject line, 4. Do not end the subject line with a
> period

To me, it just seems wrong to capitalize but not use a period. It should be
either both or neither.

~~~
adpd
I think this is personal preference. The first line of the git commit message
is the commit subject line, and everything thereafter is the commit body.

Much like an email, the subject line usually starts with a captialised letter,
and does not end with a period.

 _Disclaimer: I normally use Mercurial as my DVCS of choice, and do capitalise
and end with a period._

